# what am I



## nickyp0 (Oct 17, 2005)

here is a pic of bugs i have found

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a277/nic.../kissingbug.jpg

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a277/nic...ngbugonrock.jpg

I have found four hundred of these on a street corner.


----------



## Ian (Oct 18, 2005)

Oh they are pretty cute. Any idea of what species they are?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## nickyp0 (Oct 18, 2005)

I have no idear what they are do you think i should get them?


----------



## Samzo (Oct 18, 2005)

look like roaches lol


----------

